# The Point about Vaping



## Hooked (6/4/19)

Thought-provoking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru (7/4/19)

She forgot to mention that:
We recovered our senses of smell and taste.
We no longer carry on us the disgusting smell of stinkies 
Those of us with asthma and COPD have seen their need for inhalers significantly decreased 
We have reduced for our risk lung cancer and heart attacks by? More studies will give us an idea...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/19)

Great video @Hooked . I think that it is thought-provoking for both smokers and non-smokers. It is an uncluttered simple message which gets the point across (pun intended).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (7/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> She forgot to mention that:
> We recovered our senses of smell and taste.
> We no longer carry on us the disgusting smell of stinkies
> Those of us with asthma and COPD have seen their need for inhalers significantly decreased
> We have reduced for our risk lung cancer and heart attacks by? More studies will give us an idea...



I think she was using common situations e.g. the use of seatbelts to get the message of risk reduction to the masses.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Morix (7/4/19)

What is a seat belt ?


Great video thank you sir.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/4/19)

If only we had been able to show this to our Minister here with their planned legislation! It’s clear to everyone that vaping is better than smoking, I’ll rather sit with a 5% risk as stated than a 100% risk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/4/19)

Morix said:


> What is a seat belt ?
> 
> 
> Great video thank you sir.



@Morix Last time I looked I was a Ma'm, not a Sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (7/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @Morix Last time I looked I was a Ma'm, not a Sir


You a actually had to look? lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (7/4/19)

Sitting in my car vaping with the seatbelt and bicycle helmet on. I'm not driving anywhere but I do feel safer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (7/4/19)

Adephi said:


> Sitting in my car vaping with the seatbelt and bicycle helmet on. I'm not driving anywhere but I do feel safer.



@Adephi The mental image of a guy wearing a helmet in a car is just too funny!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

